# trim on a tank



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

is it for looks or function? Reason is, I can get a tank with no trim, just want to make sure it's ok.
thanks


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Trim is for function, it reinforces the tank. It also provides edging that allows you to use lids on top of tank.

You can get a rimless tank but it has to have much thicker glass. Make sure the tank is designed to hold water without the trim.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you. Do you know if I can buy a kit to replace it?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

What size is the tank?


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

30g, I think it's standard.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah I wouldn't try to fill that tank. I know there is someone in the GTA that makes tanks. but I forgot the name or place I'm sure someone here will know. Hang tight I'm sure you will get a response soon.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

It's no big deal, might have a lead on another tank, just wanted to know if it was useable or a cheap thing to deal with.
Thanks!


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Another good reason to get a tank with trim on the top is if you're planning to use a HOB filter. You'll be able to level it better with trim.

Good luck and cheers.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have lots of tanks without trim. It all depends whether the tank was designed with trim as part of it's structure, or just as trim.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

trim also acts as a balancer. it keeps the glass of of the bottom. ive seen countless tanks with out trim and ive even made one, for future refrence make sure you put foam (ridged foam insulation) under the tank just incase there is a lil bit of dirt or anything that could creake a pressure point on the glass. also most home made aquariums have a glass renforcement ring around the top to put lids and act as renforcement .


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Trim provides no structural support to the glass whatsoever. Ask any manufacturer. Its only there to clean up the edge & make it so they doen't need to wetsand the sharp edges away during manufacturing. Other than the top trim used to hold accesories it serves only a decorative purpose.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Canadiancray said:


> Trim provides no structural support to the glass whatsoever. Ask any manufacturer. Its only there to clean up the edge & make it so they doen't need to wetsand the sharp edges away during manufacturing. Other than the top trim used to hold accesories it serves only a decorative purpose.


A cross bar that's part of the trim does provide structural support though ... for small tanks your statement is correct for the most part, but once the tank get's bigger if there's a cross bar build into the trim then the trim does indeed provide some support for the glass. For acrylic tanks the top frame/trim provides tons of support.

Harry


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I just had the trim off the bottom of one of my tanks and I noticed a very compressible layer of some plastic substance between the trim and the glass, plus a layer of adhesive. I believe that this is to even out the pressure on the glass itself. Structurally, I believe that the tank would hold water just fine without the trim, but on the bottom it seems more important than on the top. A 30g tank full of water will weigh a lot. Every gallon weighs 8 pounds. So a 30 gallon tank weighs over 240 pounds when full. That bottom trim and the thin layer of silicon between the bottom of the tank and the plastic is performing a valuable strain relief function between the tank whatever is below it. 

On the top, the main issue I've seen is that it's easy to cut yourself on the top glass, if there are any sharp edges. Been there, done that!

W


----------



## sympley2003 (Sep 24, 2008)

Top trim on a tank must be in place unless the tank is specially made to be rimless or braceless. You might get away without a trim on a small tank but bigger tanks do need a trim. The most important part is the middle brace without that brace the glass will crack, 100%. On a bigger tank there is too much pressure on the glass and it will bow until it shatters or cracks.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

That absolutely makes sense. Thanks for letting us know about that.

W


----------

